# driving



## luthrower (May 22, 2007)

recently new to golf and have a major problem. i can hit irons and hybrids fine but whenever i use a driver it goes like 50 yards then dives straight down with massive topspin and the only thing i can think of is that im not getting uner it but i think i am cause my tees are breaking any tips?


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Have you tried raising your tee a little higher? Where does your golf ball sit in relation to your driver? Example: middle of ball to top of driver, middle of ball to middle of driver, etc.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Also, check your ball position, it should be off the front heel to breast pocket, so you are striking with a _slightly_ ascending blow. And make sure you have some spine tilt away from the target. This encourages the slightly ascending blow on the ball


----------



## luthrower (May 22, 2007)

about half the ball is showing when i tee up and put the driver next to it, and i am placing the ball closer to my left foot could it have anything to do with follow through?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

in order for the ball to dive down, it has to have top spin. In order for it to have top spin, you must be hitting it above the equator. Next time at the range, try swinging at half speed, and sweep the ball off the tee


----------



## luthrower (May 22, 2007)

i have a dumb question what is the cc on a driver mean like 400cc for example what does that mean


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

cubic centimeter. If you immerse a driver in water, this is how much water it will displace


----------



## luthrower (May 22, 2007)

i forgot to mention that i am 6 foot 7 playing with stock length clubs. butt the stock length irons are fine for me should a driver lengthening be in order possibly?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Like stevel said, it sounds like your hitting the ball at or above the balls equator, plus you may be compounding the problem with a driver that may be an inch or so too short for you, your topping the ball. Take your driver to your local golf out let and have it fitted for you.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I got in on this kinda late..so far I agree with everything. Try teeing a bit higher, and make sure your hitting it with an ascending blow. As far as your driver length question..driver length is very objectionable. I've had so many people tell me that my driver is to long..but I disagree..I cna hit it like I want, so is it really to long for me? NO! It's all about how you feel with it, if you like it, keep it, if not change it. If your 6'7", and using a standard length club, then the length is probablt fine. Standard these days means 45-46". I'd go see a fitting pro for that one..your such a tall guy, it really is hard to say..especially since I'm under 6 foot.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I was at the range last nite, and a gentleman next to me was having the same issue. I observed him (thought of this post) and what he was doing. He had a number of faults. Instead of turning around his right leg, and building torque, he was swaying, this caused his swing shape to be almost a V (very steep down and up), and he was hitting the ball with the botton leading edge of the club on a very steep upswing. Tis of course put a tremendous amount of top spin on the ball.
Next time you are at the range, think low and slow going back, and a flatter attack on the down swing to sweep the ball off the tee.
Hope this helps


----------



## luthrower (May 22, 2007)

does the shaft have anything to do with it? my hybrids are steel shafted and i hit them great should i maybe consider a stiffer shaft?


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

IF your drives are going 50 yards then diving down its cuz your hitting the ball above the equater of the ball. Probably hitting it with the bottom edge of the driver ...this will cause topspin ..Now all you have to do is figure out how to fix it .

tip one: Easy but it might just be a ball positioning problem, move it back one inch in your stance that should do the trick. If you still have trouble read more.


tip two: Body rotation and keep your body behind the ball. Do not sway like someone said earlier think TURN.

tip 3: Release the arms and make sure before you swing get all the tension out .. waggle if you have to ...you could be tensing up before impact not letting the club release to its length making it shorter there fore hitting higher on the ball. 

tip 4: before the shot visualize striking the ball how you want to ..visualize making good contact and hitting a nice drive. Thinking topspin will only lead to topspin so instead of trying to fix top spin think of it as hitting a good shot


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

This won't cure your swing issues, but.... Get some black electrical tape and place a couple of strips across the driver face.... When you hit the ball, you'll see where on the club face you are making contact. Or you could but some impact tape, but this is cheaper. The visual feedback may help you. If your irons are fine - do you think you may be standing up when you hit your driver? Your spine angle should stay constant, if you raise up, you'll top.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

" my hybrids are steel shafted and i hit them great should i maybe consider a stiffer shaft"
The material doesn't matter. You can get steel shafts in regualar flex, and graphites in xxstiff. The shaft should list the flex on it.
But I don't think the flex is your issue. Having the wrong flex will influence the direction (slice or hook) but that is not your issue.

It is very hard to say what your problem is with out seeing your swing, but we do know you are hitting the ball above the equator, with the bottom of the club.
This may be caused by a reverse pivot. 
My wife did/does that, and I told her to show me the spikes on her right (trailing) foot on completion of her swing, so her weight has transfered to the front foot, and she finishes in balance


----------

